# Knight Commander Pask



## Khalltusk (Jul 9, 2012)

Now this weekends gaming for me was quite fun but I found my Battletanks were sometimes a bit ineffective. I have 3 Battletanks and one is a vanq variant (which can have its turret removed to put any other variant in)

Now I found my tanks a bit lacking in the weapon skill department and I am wondering if this guy really is worth the points. 

If I do include him would he best placed on something like a vanq to become a true tank killer? 

I really suffered from some poor rolls on my scatter die for the standard battletanks but they still did the job of taking out enemy infantry and keeping the Dark eldar commander worried about exposing his infantry and bikes/transports for too long. I could have easily got a Vanq variant in place of a hellhound and adding commander pask would have been do-able. 

I'm just wondering if many people have used him in their tanks and if so which combination of tanks he works best with.

Thanks in advance of any replies.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Moved to 40K Tactics.

Sorry it took so long, mate, been gone for a couple of weeks


----------



## Jdojo18 (May 8, 2012)

Depending on how many points you are playing with is what matters. In a 1000 point list, I would say no because those 50 points will be lost quickly with hullpoints. Stick with cheaper units (What IG is best known for!) 

If you are paying 1850 games, then I would throw him on either a punisher or an executioner. The punisher is great against monstrous creatures and it will be good against fliers since pask adds a plus 1 to pens and rerolls against MCs. The exec with pask is iffy, but with the plasma cannons essentially being ST8 on vehicles, it can be scary to throw 5 of those blasts at a transport with bs 4. 

Truly, a vanquisher is a bit outclassed by vendettas and their twin linked lascannons. Ya the 72" melta is great, but using all those points on a 1 shot bs4 is scary. Especially when the 205 points can buy a vendetta and HWS with autos. I've had my vanquishers miss every turn. Sometimes I want to cry.

Don't forget that the Leman BT turret is ordnance, so you can roll two and pick the highest when rolling for pen, and the blast isn't halved anymore in 6th ed. So for cheaper the BT is more reliable. 

In short, Pask is awesome when used in larger games, but in smaller games he costs too much.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Pask is fairly useless. You're paying a lot of points for a guy who doesn't add any survivability to the tank he's riding in but makes it a massive target. Even with a Vanquisher, he's going to miss 1/3 shots, and still needs a 5+ to destroy tanks. Instead of a Vanquisher, why not buy a Devil Dog? Sure, it's not as well armoured, but it's Fast and cheap and has a fabulous gun on top. Hits multiple vehicles, vapourises TEqs and MEqs, Armourbane at 12" range, +2 to the Damage Chart? Awesomesauce! You'd also have enough to buy yourself some 25pts of goodies to go with, 75pts if you took Pask on the Vanquisher. 75pts! That's a fully pimped Chimera, or seven and a half Ratlings!

The Vanquisher is obsolete when we can get Valkyries and Devil Dogs to do the job betterer.

Midnight


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

I've found Pask in an Executioner with heavy bolter sponsons to be surprisingly effective. Pask gives it a better chance of hitting everything, the ability to pen up to AV 14 and a chance of taking hull points from AV 14 in a pinch.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

But again, why not take a Devil Dog? Or a Vendetta? Both are better at anti-tank than the Vanquisher and adding Pask doesn't change that. One Vanquisher Battle Cannon shot isn't as effective as a Melta Cannon shot, or as three Lascannons.

Midnight


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree with the other posters that Vanquishers are not the great anti-armor tanks they seem to be. A Vendetta is much more effectiive for the points.

The rule to success with IG IMO is taking more units with less options.


----------



## Khalltusk (Jul 9, 2012)

I do own a vendetta and a normal valk. I will just change the vanq battle cannon could maybe make it into another battle cannon version for cheapness 

thanks for the info.


----------



## Scotty80 (May 26, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Pask is fairly useless. You're paying a lot of points for a guy who doesn't add any survivability to the tank he's riding in but makes it a massive target. Even with a Vanquisher, he's going to miss 1/3 shots, and still needs a 5+ to destroy tanks. Instead of a Vanquisher, why not buy a Devil Dog? Sure, it's not as well armoured, but it's Fast and cheap and has a fabulous gun on top. Hits multiple vehicles, vapourises TEqs and MEqs, Armourbane at 12" range, +2 to the Damage Chart? Awesomesauce! You'd also have enough to buy yourself some 25pts of goodies to go with, 75pts if you took Pask on the Vanquisher. 75pts! That's a fully pimped Chimera, or seven and a half Ratlings!
> 
> The Vanquisher is obsolete when we can get Valkyries and Devil Dogs to do the job betterer.
> 
> Midnight


That's why you put him in a squadron, especially now, where the closest tank has to be destroyed before his can even be hit.


----------

